# nice 60 leader fs



## jroden (Jun 15, 2004)

http://cgi.ebay.com/Eddy-Merckx-MX-...ryZ98084QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*no jroden swooped me.*

I didn't see it.


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*he posts and he buys.wow*

Hey J X-Mas is just around the corner.

if it doesn't work for ya lemme know.


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*about half an hour from my office*

I coulda saved on the shipping too!

congrats.

in the words of Napoleon Dynamite "Lucky"


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*nah it's jroden who won.*

he's a Merckx guy as well (he posted the Molteni Corsa thinking it an MXL and now says it has rust).
I'll just have to keep looking. sniff,sniff,oh well not really in the budget right now.

hey kp there's a mint vintage Faema Corsa on ebay right now in your size with full vintage Campy dress. kinda pricey though.

gonna repaint my 84 Corsa in that Faema Livery, mmmmm pearlwhite and tomato.


----------



## jroden (Jun 15, 2004)

Well, I saw it and said a)it's too much money for a big old steel frame and b) it seems to be too large based on the inconsistent sizing charts.

So then I turned right around and bought the damn thing, I have no regrets, but i'm an idiot perhaps.

In any event, I plan to put wheels, bars seat on it and bust out the tape measure to see if it will be the correct size. If not, I'd like to get my 1130 back out that I overpaid for this frame.

I really just wanted any old corsa to replace mine, but this MXL thing has been eating at me and I really don't care for the old Motorola paint anyways on the new ones, so away I went.

I plan to keep it out of the salt, but press it into service for racing and general bike use, but not abuse, I promise.

Should I decide that this bike is too large, I'll put a notice up here, you know already what I paid.


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*doubly cursed*

after doing extensive web searches looking for an 04 MXL about 6 mos ago I found one listed at GVH bikes in Oregon. I call them up and they say ' sorry we just sold it' and I just read the psoting and it's the same bike! guy says he bought it at GVH about 6 mos ago. 

double doh!


----------



## jroden (Jun 15, 2004)

Just out of curiosity, what size are you? My existing corsa is 58.4 for both seat and top tubes, but I recall it was sold as a 60 size. Now this 60 that I just bought is supposed to have a 59 top tube, which is OK I think, but we'll see. I'm 6-1 inch and ride with 31 1/2 inches from the bb center to the top of the seat

Hope it isn't too big, I love the orange color.


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*I'm a 60 or 61.*

59 to 59.5 TT. 6'4.5" tall with about a 35" inseam. I could fit on a 62 but the seatpost would be really short.I just measured my corsa (1984 I think) and it is 60 C-C, 58.5 TT and 33.625 standover. You may needby the measuremnts of your older ride and since it follows eddy's century geometry I'm gonna guess it's a 58.here's the #'s for the century geometry 58 x 58.3. my guess is if they measured it C-T it would be about a 60.
the 2005 MXLs shortened to TT a bit so 60's have a 58.5 TT which is too short for me, which is why I'm looking for 04 or earlier.

but don't sweat it. If it doesn't fit I'll give ya what ya got into it.


----------



## jroden (Jun 15, 2004)

Thanks for saying that, I felt like sort of a blockhead for paying so much for what is essentially an obsolete steel frame, but I have just gotten so much joy from my last one that I don't care. There is nothing like riding in a 35 degree rainstorm in the middle of a pack to make you appreciate the steady, solid feel of a quality built bike. I always think in the back of my mind "you will get me through today and I will get you through today." Just me and my old, heavy steel bike.


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*true dat*

plus at my size why would I worry about an uber light bike?

plus plus after 80 plus miles you feel awfully fresh after riding steel

plus plus, plus, nothing more fun than riding an old (or older looking) lugged steel bike and ripping the legs off guys on CF.

came up along a fast but mixed (men and women) groupand when I passed them they caught back on and started f'ing with me team style. One would launch and I'd have to counter dragging the others along. I felt like George Hincapie at P-R but legs felt great and I kept countering. Finally they seemed to slow a bit and I launched, flat to slightly downhill
mild cross wind. The lead guys wife is yelling 'get him' and he says " I can't"

one of my fondest road moments

obsolete my a$$

you can still get MXLs in Motorola as well. competitivecyclist has new 59's (2005) on sale for $1799. if the one you bought doesn't fit.


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

atpjunkie said:


> after doing extensive web searches looking for an 04 MXL about 6 mos ago I found one listed at GVH bikes in Oregon. I call them up and they say ' sorry we just sold it' and I just read the psoting and it's the same bike! guy says he bought it at GVH about 6 mos ago.
> 
> double doh!


ATP...I think you'd love a MXL--I ride a 62cm and it's the best riding frame I've ever had. At my weight (~200) it is perfect--you can get out of the saddle and stomp on it and it just goes. Aren't you 6'4"? I'm 6'2" I have about a 36" inseam and I think the TT is around 59 or a little more--can't imagine this would be too big for you. I have plenty of seatpost showing and use a 110 rise stem.


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*in Nag measurements*

I think I ride a 63 or 64. you got that leggy thing (shorter than me but longer inseam)
and shorter torso that makes you an ideal nag owner. I'm more of a gorilla, taller shorter legs.I use a 130 stem on 59 TT's. my Team Alu has a 60 TT and I run a 120.


----------



## jamz50 (Oct 7, 2005)

jroden said:


> Well, I saw it and said a)it's too much money for a big old steel frame and b) it seems to be too large based on the inconsistent sizing charts.
> 
> So then I turned right around and bought the damn thing, I have no regrets, but i'm an idiot perhaps.
> 
> ...


I think based on the selling price of a new frame you did fine.....I just bought a new MX Leader for more than what you paid, but it was still a good price compared to a high end Waterford and I would rather have a Merckx anyway....Eddy is more popular than Elvis. I can't justify the price they are charging for these carbon frames.....plus, although the MXL is heavy, I think the overall balance of the frame makes the weight less of a factor.


----------

